# Help with training



## weefoal (Apr 4, 2009)

What doesnt he do??? To try and help we need to know what he is resisting. Shetlands are very smart and if you give them an inch they will take 50 feet.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

He doesnt respond to the long lineing. she stops and WILL not move


----------



## SoMuchManureSoLittleTime (Jul 6, 2009)

LoveStory10 said:


> He doesnt respond to the long lineing. she stops and WILL not move


I'm confused. If "he" doesn't respont to the long line, who is the "she" that won't move? One horse or two?

Do you have on the horse a bitting rig with blinkers? You might have to go back to the lunge line with a regular halter until the horse knows what clucking means and whoa means before putting him/her into blinkers and a bridle.


----------



## lillie (Oct 26, 2009)

go back to basics-start out with someone walking at the head. put a halter on under the bridle, and your assistant can lead her forward when you say walk on ( or whatever you say for walk- what the pony knows) . go through your basic commands of walk on and stand or halt. and as the pony starts to go correctly the assistant at his head can move back to walk near the side at the withers. a couple of sesssions of this, and you can leave the lead rope off, and you can just have someone to go to the head when necassary, but walk back near you when not. the best thing is not to let it be a battle, and just kindly and calmly let the pony know what you are asking of it. the second person can help you in this. you cant expect to stand behind the pony and have it know what you want, unless you start with someone at the head to show the pony thats what you want it to do!


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

and if that fails try her long reining whilst another horse goes in front either walked or rode


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

lol thanx u guys... sorry typo, the pony is a he! Im going to try all your tips


----------

